# Looks like the trains are empty again....



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Eurotunnel clearly have empty places to fill so the cheap day return offer is back.



> limited period offer. Available on Tuesday 19, Wednesday 20 and Thursday 21 February only, subject to availability.


Looks like it is still only cars though, but could be worth trying to book a m/home and only using it one way. :wink:

http://marketing.eurotunnel.com/HM?...nGHxKX_gXMPcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HheCSilzd


----------

